# really confused



## raven129 (Jun 15, 2005)

hi guys,

i feel a bit weird talking about my problems with everyone, but here it goes. I have been friends with girl for about 5 years, we hang out and do stuff together. 6 or 7 months ago i noticed that she would poke her tongue out at me. i'm kinda confused about what that means.

now to bring thing up to speed, over the last few weeks i've noticed that when we meet up and she is with her friends she's talkative and jokes around, but when they leave (and it was just me and her) she kinda becomes serious, almost kinda of like she is bored of me.........i feel we don't joke around as we used to.

I am really confused..........what should i do?


----------



## raven129 (Jun 15, 2005)

hi guys,

i feel a bit weird talking about my problems with everyone, but here it goes. I have been friends with girl for about 5 years, we hang out and do stuff together. 6 or 7 months ago i noticed that she would poke her tongue out at me. i'm kinda confused about what that means.

now to bring thing up to speed, over the last few weeks i've noticed that when we meet up and she is with her friends she's talkative and jokes around, but when they leave (and it was just me and her) she kinda becomes serious, almost kinda of like she is bored of me.........i feel we don't joke around as we used to.

I am really confused..........what should i do?


----------



## Daniel (Jun 16, 2005)

> 6 or 7 months ago i noticed that she would poke her tongue out at me. I'm kinda confused about what that means.


I only remember seeing a 20+ year-old-girl do this to me in a happy, mocking way when I made a sarcastic remark.  The next time she does it may be the perfect opportunity to ask her what it means in an inquisitive, friendly way.  



> .........i feel we don't joke around as we used to.



Have you changed in the last few weeks?  (For example: Have you been more stressed, etc.?  Have your conversations with her changed and become more serious?  Have you done less activities with her recently?)

But, since you asked the question, I guess you think she is the one that is mostly changing.   

Suggestion that may or may not be a good idea:  You could ask her about this in a somewhat indirect way, like "Do you think I am as fun as I used to be?" or "Would you rather see this movie with your other friends?"  Ideally, this would allow you to feel more comfortable to ask her more questions.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 16, 2005)

> 6 or 7 months ago i noticed that she would poke her tongue out at me. I'm kinda confused about what that means.


I only remember seeing a 20+ year-old-girl do this to me in a happy, mocking way when I made a sarcastic remark.  The next time she does it may be the perfect opportunity to ask her what it means in an inquisitive, friendly way.  



> .........i feel we don't joke around as we used to.



Have you changed in the last few weeks?  (For example: Have you been more stressed, etc.?  Have your conversations with her changed and become more serious?  Have you done less activities with her recently?)

But, since you asked the question, I guess you think she is the one that is mostly changing.   

Suggestion that may or may not be a good idea:  You could ask her about this in a somewhat indirect way, like "Do you think I am as fun as I used to be?" or "Would you rather see this movie with your other friends?"  Ideally, this would allow you to feel more comfortable to ask her more questions.


----------



## mrdaniel (Jun 23, 2005)

ask her directly whats going on , you are not a mind reader


----------



## mrdaniel (Jun 23, 2005)

ask her directly whats going on , you are not a mind reader


----------



## Kanadiana (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Raven,

The first thing I'd ask you, and do, is:

"What do you want to do?"

Once you have that answer then you can go from there?

If you're interested in her, and feel her "seriousness" is selfconciousness
because she's interested in you, maybe you can be the "ice breaker"
and suggest doing something familiar and simple that you both enjoy?

I dunno ... thats just off the top of my head in response to what you wrote.

I hope this works out how you like


----------



## Kanadiana (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Raven,

The first thing I'd ask you, and do, is:

"What do you want to do?"

Once you have that answer then you can go from there?

If you're interested in her, and feel her "seriousness" is selfconciousness
because she's interested in you, maybe you can be the "ice breaker"
and suggest doing something familiar and simple that you both enjoy?

I dunno ... thats just off the top of my head in response to what you wrote.

I hope this works out how you like


----------



## trinity2007 (Jul 10, 2005)

If you have any problems come right out and tell the person.  It does help and make relationships stronger.


----------



## trinity2007 (Jul 10, 2005)

If you have any problems come right out and tell the person.  It does help and make relationships stronger.


----------

